# School me on wading for flounder



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

I come down to the area every summer for a week or two and have been expanding my fishing repertoire every year from surf fishing for mostly hardheads and whiting to doing some pretty good shark fishing, fishing the bays with my kayak and hitting baitfish, trout and blues with artificials in surf. I would like to do some flounder gigging next year, but really don't have a clue how to do it. Can this be done by wading in the surf or would I need to in the bay? Is it even possible to do it in the surf? I've got a kayak set up for fishing but I'm really not interested in setting lights on it for a couple nights of gigging a year. 

We have stayed West of Panama City, and have gravitated to Fort Morgan because of the price of houses down there and low population of tourist. Kind of hypocritical being a tourist who doesn't want to be around tourist I guess.


----------



## johnf (Jan 20, 2012)

So you can't wade for flounder, or no one wants to share?


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Yea its easy. Get you a light and a gig and something that floats and pull it behind you. Start walking on the gulf side at fort morgan or the bay side by the fort morgan launch. I have floundered that area out of a boat. good luck.


----------



## chum-chum (Oct 3, 2007)

*wade gigging*

Haven't went floundering for 60 years. May have to start again as my son in law and several grandkids seem interested. Grandfather used to have a pipe with a light fixed on the end of it water proofed the end of pipe going into water and he powered it with a battery towed by a rope in a gavanized washtub. worked good for him and me at age 10.


----------



## moe (Aug 9, 2013)

I gig a few times a year over here in Mississippi. It's a lot of fun. Get a light and a gig and get after um. I can't answer your questions as far as gulf side or sound side over there but hope to find out myself as I will be staying on Navarre Beach for a few nights this fall. I can tell you this though. From my experience you don't want any wave action. It makes it hard to see. It might not be as bad over there where the water is cleaner, but over here it makes the water too murky to see and the ripples/waves on the surface make it harder to see. I just go out after dark and wade out and walk along the beach. I never get more than knee deep and usually see more in about 6 inches of water or even shallower. Of course we can't really see any deeper than knee deep over here so you might could find them deeper. Walk slow and look for the burried flounder. They will be covered in sand usually but you can see there outline. After you spot one or two, it will be much easier. There are a bunch of videos on youtube showing you what they look like when they are covered in sand so watch a bunch of them.

I am currently using a dive light that is taped to a pvc pive and just a cheap single prong gig. Sometimes I use a stringer to put them on, but lately have been using a fish basket for wade fishing. I would suggest keeping it as simple and cheap as you can to get started.

This is the light I used to have. http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/s...rtial&storeId=10151&langId=-1&catalogId=10051 It only lasted a few years (although I went a hole bunch in that time frame) and the bulb went out. The light I have now I can change the bulb and don't have ot carry a battery.


----------

